# .45 acp and IMR powder



## nc_reb (Dec 5, 2008)

I have reloaded shotgun shells and rifle ammo for a while now. I am thinking about getting a progressive reloader for .45 acp,9mm, .38/.357 etc. I already have 1000 large pistol primers, and 230 grain fmj round nose ammo for the .45acp. I have several pounds of IMR 700X powder for shotshells. I have been told I could use that, but it is not listed in my reloading manual. Is this a safe power to learn on? I don't even have the machine yet. So I am just on a fact finding mission.


----------



## Brundage (Dec 10, 2008)

yes you can use 700 x in a 45 acp. I have the load datas in one of my manuals however to be safe and avoid typos i'd recommend getting onto imr's web site, it's actually hodgdons, and looking up the data. They have a reloading center that'll give you the information you need for each bullet weight. Here's the link. Hope this helps.

http://data.hodgdon.com/cartridge_load.asp


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

700X will work. My gripe about its use on a progressive press is that the large flakes don't meter well from your powder measure.
For IMR propellants in the .45 ACP, I prefer SR 7625. 
Pete


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

As stated above, 700 X will definately work with a 45 auto. But if you are going to go progressive press to learn on, I would definately recommend a diffrent powder. 700 X does not meter well, which coupled with the learning curve of a progressive press could give one alot of headaches. I would recommend Accurate Arms #5, or #7. These powders meter extremely well in a progressive, give very good velocity for the charge, and burn very clean. I have used 700X, Unique, Red Dot and a few others over the last 20 years, but keep going back to AA #5 for my autos.

Good Luck
Swifty


----------

